# Techmarine Conversion



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I managed to get my hands on a spare techmarine axe arm, and couldn't resist putting it to use. I had picked up a Sergeant Chronus blister that was marked off recently too (figured I'd find something to do with it sooner or later.) With a head from the Baal Predator sprue, I now have another Techmarine ready to do the Emperor's work.

My Chapter, the Lions Rampant, are descendants from Ultramarines primogenetor Chapters. So I decided to leave the Ultramarines heraldry on the model alone. Since it's pre-Heresy armor, I figured the particular suit must've been passed from one Chapter to the next as part of a founding gift or something, and nobody's ever replaced the original Legion heraldry.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

I think this guy looks badass! The head gives him a more dynamic, human feel.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a nice conversion! +rep


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice!! I was just gonna make him a Devestator Sgt, but Techmarine is way better.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice conversion man!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its a good mini, very dramatic, the axe fits in well on the mini quite well. good painting job too! love to see more of your work


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice conversion, and as usual you have a great eye for colour scheme. The ultramrine badge looks very nice in that gold against the red armour.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

he looks great mate! really like the colour scheme and the composition and posing of the model is spot on.

Rev


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like, and the fluff isn't bad either. Nicely done. I love techmarines and this hasn't altered this. +rep


----------

